# Magneten aus Ladekabel abschwächen?



## Brotregal (2. Juni 2015)

*Magneten aus Ladekabel abschwächen?*

Hi,
habe mir für das Sony  Z3 ein Magnet Ladekabel geholt, damit ich nicht immer die Klappe öffnen muss und somit den Verschleiß der Dichtung verhindere.
Hier mal der Link zum Kabel Günstige Phone Star Aluminium Magnetkabel USB Ladekabel 1 Meter passend für Sony Xperia Z3 Compact Tablet in schwarz! Handys Kaufen billiger.

Der Magnet ist allerdings mind.  2 so stark wie der Magnet aus der Original Ladestation von Sony. Nun habe ich die Befürchtung, dass ich mir das Teil zum Laden aus dem Handy reiße da dieser ja nur geklebt ist. 
Auch in einigen 1 Sterne Bewertungen habe ich es dann lesen können, dass es auch einigen passiert ist.

Nun hatte ich vor mit einen anderen, stärken Neodym Magneten den Magneten welcher im Ladekabel verbaut ist abzuschwächen. Also die 2 gegeneinander abstoßenden Pole  mehrmals aufeinander zu zubewegen.
Ich hoffe man kann verstehen was ich meine  

Könnte das funktionieren oder hat jemand noch eine andere Idee, den Magneten abzuschwächen ? 

MfG


----------



## Craiden_Scáth (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Magneten aus Ladekabel abschwächen?*

Ähm... Nein sowas funktioniert nicht. Du kannst den Magneten durch Hitze oder starke Stöße abschwächen. Durch starke Stöße ist aber nur minimal und muss oft wiederholt werden. Hitze ist wohl auch keine Option, dadurch würde wohl das Kabel schmelzen.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Magneten aus Ladekabel abschwächen?*

Nimm doch einfach nen anderen Magneten. Muss ja kein HighEnd Neodym Magnet sein, wenn dir das eh zu stark ist.


----------



## NerdFlanders (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Magneten aus Ladekabel abschwächen?*

Das Gummidichtungsteil kann man sich übrigens sehr günstig nachbestellen, Verschleiß sollte damit kein Problem sein


----------

